# DHEA and other suppliments



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

I mentioned DHEA to my LD wife and she was surprisingly interested in starting a regiment with me.

I'm not sure which brand to go with. I've read that various brands have different portions of compounds and some may be more affective than others.

I did a bit of searching, but couldn't find exactly what I was looking for.

Do you recommend one brand over another, if so, why? And, what are the daily doses taken?

She is 54 and in perfect health that I am aware of (maybe a bit of depression), any other supplements she should be taking?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm currently taking the GNC extended release 25mg. I only chose it based on the reviews on their website and haven't been taking it long enough to know how it works. One thing, I take it before bed and from day one I seem to wake up earlier than usual. I usually wake at 6:15, but the first time I took it I woke naturally at about 4:00 and every day since I've woke at 5:00. I've read recommendations to take it in the morning, but that doesn't work for me because of another drug interaction.


----------



## Broken at 20 (Sep 25, 2012)

Isn't DHEA some form of testosterone for older men to gain muscle?
If she is depressed, I don't think taking supplements helps. Talking probably does. 

Because if taking supplements helped, I should be the happiest person in the world. But far from it.


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

Broken at 20 said:


> Isn't DHEA some form of testosterone for older men to gain muscle?
> If she is depressed, I don't think taking supplements helps. Talking probably does.
> 
> Because if taking supplements helped, I should be the happiest person in the world. But far from it.


Yes, but they have found women benefit from it as well.
A lot has to do with what type of supplements are being taken.
Her depression probably doesn't have a single fix, but rather a combination of things to get past it.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

I use a flax seed, dhea, omega 3 blend from johnson brand. On top of that i use apple cider tabs (can't stand the taste of cider vinegar in liquid form, makes me gag) then a vit c & d combo. My use is based on my multiple sclerosis and tachycardia diagnosis though, not hormone replacement needs.


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

I found this site helpful with information...
DHEA and adrenal fatigue

I guess ultimately, I need to have my wife's level checked before I proceed with supplements. But, from reading, I believe it a fairly safe gamble that a daily dose of DHEA would do her much good.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

My wife's sexual resurgence has had many ingredients, but she feels tat DHEA is the main one. I bought er the Vitamin Shoppe brand 50 mg and she takes one a day. I recently bought her the DHEA cream ad she just started using that, as well.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

Wife takes 50mg DHEA (Sundown brand) a day in the am, I take 100mg with good results. It's relatively safe, and if your wife begins to get any masculizing symptoms (very rare at this dosage) like acne, thinning hair, enlarged clitoris, then you can either stop or lower the dosage. But that is very unlikley with DHEA at this lower dosage.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I don't know what it is but I had a bunch of pumnkin seeds that the wife made after carving pumnkins and let me tell you my ...c*ck was so hard it hurt...and now that I remember last yeat we joked about it also. 


now I had a bunch was munching them all day every time I walked by.and as a side bonus the next morning everything slips out and you feel like a million bucks.

what ever suplement you get pumnkin extract might be a good idea.

works for me. not that I have a problem but I have noticed the seeds do something to me. LOL eating some right now!!!!!!


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Broken at 20 said:


> Isn't DHEA some form of testosterone for older men to gain muscle?
> If she is depressed, I don't think taking supplements helps. Talking probably does.
> 
> Because if taking supplements helped, I should be the happiest person in the world. But far from it.


That's what I thought too.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

DHEA is a precursor of testosterone. Women can take low dosages of test for libido issues but the supplements are a good way to start.


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

I just found this on mayoclinic.com


No studies on the long-term effects of DHEA have been conducted. DHEA can cause higher than normal levels of androgens and estrogens in the body, and theoretically may increase the risk of prostate, breast, ovarian, and other hormone-sensitive cancers. Therefore, it is not recommended for regular use without supervision by a licensed health professional.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

I take GNC DHEA. Typically 100MG daily. I use this when I am lifting heavily.

I also take :

Zinc
Macca
Fish Oil
Creatine
GNC Mega Men Sport / Prostate -- One tablet of each daily.
Whey Protien with BCAA blend.

So I suggest that the wife take Macca. Not DHEA without a doctors input. But if you do anyway I would keep it to about 25mg daily.

DHEA is a hormone precursor for Testosterone or Estrogen. One has to be very careful with this. Again I only use this when I am lifting regularly and heavy.

I am not familiar with women taking this. In theory it may make some sense but I think one needs to be very careful here.


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

The wife has agreed to get her adrenal and other hormone levels tested...We decided not to self medicate, as we don't want to be wrong and over dose her on one verses another. We'll see what the doctor has to say.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

DHEA is very mild and is not an anabolic steroid like injectible test. People get all bent out of shape and shaky over certain things. If a supplement works for you, then don't start looking for excuses to stop taking it. 

All supplements and medications have side effects - good and bad.


----------

